# Anyone Sharkin this weekend



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Any experienced shark fisherman headed out this weekend? Looking to soak a bait tonight or tomorrow evening just wondering if anyone else was goin out.........


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

It's Sunday afternoon for me - too late.

If you went - I hope you had fun!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll be shark fishing on Saturday afternoon & night with devinsdad.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

beeritself said:


> I'll be shark fishing on Saturday afternoon & night with devinsdad.


 
Is that this coming weekend?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

J.Sharit-Why don't you join us?!?! Would like to finally meet you. We can discuss the email sent yesterday. I would be willing to bet BeerItSelf would participate. Havent had a chance to talk to him about it yet.

I am going to get to the beach about 4-5p Saturday to try for some bluefish/ladyfish/spanish/hardtails while we soak some mullet. However, I am going to try for some fresh, live baits before dark. Not gonna broadcast our spot because we are going to try a new spot that has yeilded some nice sharks in the past week. Send me a PM or email and I will let you know where we will be!

Look forward to meeting you!


----------

